# Kayak Rental in OBX



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I'll be vacationing in OBX in September and was wondering if there are rental places down there. I will be bringing down my T120 but my other two buddies need a yak to rent.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Theres quite a few down there. I think I saw 5-6 in KH-NH area alone. Pretty sure there are a few on HI also.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

great Cdog... looking forward to some time on the water... hopefully there won't be a hurricane, little difficult doing the surf launch with it...


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Kitty Hawk kites, they have several locations.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks ruthless...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Fox Water Sports in Buxton has them as well JAM


----------



## Fox Watersports (Jul 17, 2005)

*Ocean Kayaks $25 dollars for the single seats,*

$30 dollars for the two seaters, 24 hour rental, 3 days, forth day is free, and every day after that is half price.

Also have a couple of the "Ambushes" for the big boys (and girls).

Paddles, seats, and jackets included,

Across from the Buxton Fire Department, 1/4 west of the Lighthouse road in Buxton.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks, if we rented two singles for 5 days how much would it cost? 

discount for P&S? heehee...


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

$87.50 + tax


----------



## Fox Watersports (Jul 17, 2005)

*x 2 if you wanted two boats*

$175 for 5 days, and mention the board, and we'll see what we can do. It does help when you are going to be catching fish with them.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

who should i ask for if I go there?


----------

